
Show HN: Exit the Room – strategic game about exiting a room - nassimslab
https://nassims.itch.io/exit-the-room
======
MadMelic
I never saw a game quite like this. This is really original. I really liked
the last level. The attack coin is a clever idea. You could possibly make a
complete rpg à la Fire Emblem with this. Maybe this should be something you
could explore for a future project.

------
dasfasvc
This is a nice game! Love the coin mechanic.

